# Soaping Shed



## Relle (Nov 25, 2018)

Would love to have this in the backyard for a soaping shed.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 25, 2018)

It is so adorable !  But I think more suited for a small reading nook, no?
Wish my house looked like that


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 25, 2018)

LOOOOVE that!  I want one!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 25, 2018)

So cute. Wouldn’t be big enough for me though.  I have too much stuff.


----------



## lsg (Nov 25, 2018)

That is so cute, like a fairy tale cottage.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Relle (Nov 27, 2018)

What about this one, having a wonky day ?



or this


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 27, 2018)

Ohh I love those !


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2018)

I still prefer the first one!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Nov 28, 2018)

They are all very lovely.  I think I would need three in my backyard though 
1- for soaping 1- for dyeing fabric 1- for quilting.

A little cobblestone path connecting the three, and that would be heaven  

Janelle


----------



## deb8907 (Nov 28, 2018)

I would love any of them!


----------



## JillK (Nov 28, 2018)

I wish I had one.  Love the soap sheds.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 28, 2018)

Waaay too small.


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd take any I could get, small or otherwise.


----------



## earlene (Nov 29, 2018)

They are lovely and I agree with Relle, but alas, my husband would get irritated trying to mow the lawn.  He's so lawn traditional, it's just plane boring.   If it weren't for the pre-existing trees and borders when we bought the house, we'd probably have nothing but lawn and no points of interest in our yards at all.


----------



## amd (Nov 29, 2018)

So... this story might only be funny if you can imagine my face. When Chris and I were looking at houses, Chris and the realtor kept hounding me about looking at this house, and I wasn't having anything to do with it - it was on a busy road, I didn't want to be that close to the downtown area, blah blah blah... finally Chris forced me into it, by driving by the house. That's when I noticed "the shack": An old single stall garage, sitting perfectly alongside the back step. I'm rushing Chris and the realtor through the house just to get to this small garage. We got in there and oh my gosh! It was perfect. Just perfect for a soap studio, and so cute all in stucko with bright white trim, and cute windows. Right there I started planning out where stuff would go and what would need to be done... and then my husband breaks it to me that I can't have the garage, he needs it for his welding business BUT I can have the 90 sq. foot room in the basement. My face must have said something really bad, because the realtor very quickly stepped between us and said "Now, Sherry, what did you think of the kitchen - Did you see all the woodwork in the house - How about the fireplace - Please don't kill him *here*."

BTW: we bought the house, I'm making do in the basement, and he has used the garage TWICE for welding since we moved in 17 months ago...


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2018)

Not sure of this is a shed or toilet, but it's cute.




I think this would cut it for size.


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2018)

Relle said:


>


Love, Love, Love this one!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Dec 4, 2018)

Relle said:


>


This one is perfect.  :sigh:  When can I move in ?  
It looks so peaceful and rustic.


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2018)

Room for one soap or is it the Tardis .





Love the Garden Here


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh ya, now you're talking! There's room in that one!


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 5, 2018)

Tardis !!  hahahha

I have the bottom one in my pics here somewhere, it was so cute I had to keep the pic myself


----------



## amd (Dec 5, 2018)

Relle said:


> Room for one soap or is it the Tardis .


Or maybe Turd-is? I think there's barely enough room to do "your business" much less make a soap - but it is super cute!


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2018)

amd said:


> Or maybe Turd-is? I think there's barely enough room to do "your business" much less make a soap - but it is super cute!


As you can see, it's actually to keep your garden tools in, so would be good for someone with a courtyard.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 5, 2018)

Relle said:


>



This.


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2018)

Simple and Practical


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 6, 2018)

Now that is what I would want at the end of the driveway for people to buy my stuff in 

Well, more for the chicken eggs I have.  But it is super cute but simple


----------



## Relle (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Loralei (Dec 9, 2018)

amd said:


> So... this story might only be funny if you can imagine my face.....
> 
> BTW: we bought the house, I'm making do in the basement, and he has used the garage TWICE for welding since we moved in 17 months ago...



That is so funny! My husband and I were a bit opposite.. when we found our dream home, I immediately claimed the 14 x 20 shed, telling my husband, "no honey, that's not the She shed, that's going to be my Bee shed!" And now, it's filled with stuff we need to move, and I'm working towards moving out of the basement into a shed, studio, whatever, lol!! Between crafting, gardening,  and bees, I could fill up our whole acre of land! I've already claimed the shed, some back yard space, space in the basement, and an office- I don't know how that man puts up with me, but I'm glad that he does!


----------



## amd (Dec 10, 2018)

Everything about the Meredith House is perfect.... sigh.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 10, 2018)

amd said:


> So... this story might only be funny if you can imagine my face. When Chris and I were looking at houses, Chris and the realtor kept hounding me about looking at this house, and I wasn't having anything to do with it - it was on a busy road, I didn't want to be that close to the downtown area, blah blah blah... finally Chris forced me into it, by driving by the house. That's when I noticed "the shack": An old single stall garage, sitting perfectly alongside the back step. I'm rushing Chris and the realtor through the house just to get to this small garage. We got in there and oh my gosh! It was perfect. Just perfect for a soap studio, and so cute all in stucko with bright white trim, and cute windows. Right there I started planning out where stuff would go and what would need to be done... and then my husband breaks it to me that I can't have the garage, he needs it for his welding business BUT I can have the 90 sq. foot room in the basement. My face must have said something really bad, because the realtor very quickly stepped between us and said "Now, Sherry, what did you think of the kitchen - Did you see all the woodwork in the house - How about the fireplace - Please don't kill him *here*."
> 
> BTW: we bought the house, I'm making do in the basement, and he has used the garage TWICE for welding since we moved in 17 months ago...



Find a welding rod and hit him. Hit him where ever you can hit him until he agrees to let you have the shed for your soaping. I cant see it taking long for him to give into your attack.

This just reminded me of when i was looking for a house to buy and i went to look at a lovely flat ground floor bearing in mind its just me no animals at the time either. was a gorgeous flat it reaally was and although i dont drink except on rugby match days twice a month in the summer there was a lovely bar in a shed in the back garden which was absolutly immaculate not very big but they had done an absolutly wonderful job with it. well anyways what you have just said made me wish i had thought about it more so when i caught the soaping bug i could of set up shop in there. In all honesty the flat was small and although it was a good price wouldnt of been able to do anything to improve it or make it my own i wanted something bit bigger and that i could make my own and improve generally. oh and plus it was in what i found out later to be a pretty **** rough area so also glad i decided against it but would love a shed in the back garden with a little beehive on other side so i could watch them work away in relative safety from those darn stingers



Loralei said:


> That is so funny! My husband and I were a bit opposite.. when we found our dream home, I immediately claimed the 14 x 20 shed, telling my husband, "no honey, that's not the She shed, that's going to be my Bee shed!" And now, it's filled with stuff we need to move, and I'm working towards moving out of the basement into a shed, studio, whatever, lol!! Between crafting, gardening,  and bees, I could fill up our whole acre of land! I've already claimed the shed, some back yard space, space in the basement, and an office- I don't know how that man puts up with me, but I'm glad that he does!



Yay another beekeeper  you wont shut me up now iv even got a t shirt to prove it bought for me by a friend i kept jokingly telling her that i wouldnt stop talking to her about beekeeping until she bought me that t-shirt not thinking she would ever take me seriously but after having a really bad week with my depression she bought it to try help cheer me up


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine. mine, mine, actually, I'll take any one.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2018)

Relle said:


> Mine. mine, mine, actually, I'll take any one.



I love them all.  So very cool.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 17, 2018)

The wobbly timber posts in the front are vegetable stakes, not part of the soaping shed.  
Complete with seat to sit on while waiting for the lye water to cool.


----------



## Relle (Dec 17, 2018)

PJ, the Beverley hillbilly shack .


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 17, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> View attachment 34013
> 
> The wobbly timber posts in the front are vegetable stakes, not part of the soaping shed.
> Complete with seat to sit on while waiting for the lye water to cool.



The way you were talking about it o thought that was actually yours until i clicked the picture and it had a website stamp on it


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 17, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> The way you were talking about it o thought that was actually yours until i clicked the picture and it had a website stamp on it



I wish!


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 17, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I wish!



My mum and dad have got what they call a summer house in thier back garden would make a perfect soaping shed just the right size to have things close by but spread out enough not to be clutered and has a stable type door so you could leave the lye solution to gas away without choking. They have 2 wooden sheds too but they would present a constant low hanging hazard for me definate concussion inducing for me they werent designed with a person 6 foot 3 in mind. the summer house doesnt have this issue nice high ceiling. Wish i could claim it for my soaping but i dont live at home anymore and might have lost interest after a 15 mile drive just to make soap. So ill have to stick to my spare room.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 19, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> My mum and dad have got what they call a summer house in thier back garden would make a perfect soaping shed just the right size to have things close by but spread out enough not to be clutered and has a stable type door so you could leave the lye solution to gas away without choking. They have 2 wooden sheds too but they would present a constant low hanging hazard for me definate concussion inducing for me they werent designed with a person 6 foot 3 in mind. the summer house doesnt have this issue nice high ceiling. Wish i could claim it for my soaping but i dont live at home anymore and might have lost interest after a 15 mile drive just to make soap. So ill have to stick to my spare room.



But this way you would GET soap made AND visit the folks too


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> But this way you would GET soap made AND visit the folks too



haha yeah it would never happen though they wouldnt allow it to happen. Plus thier dog is crazy crazy and pretty darn cute too so he distracts my attention not long after entering the house. Iv set up my soap stuff in my spare room in all honesty thats probably better because the soap can gel in the wardrobe and the lye is safely stored in the too away from the nosey kitties. one whos very ninja like and manages to hide when he sleeps anywhere that isnt a light background


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 19, 2018)

Awwww, you sound so sweet.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 19, 2018)

Another one: Interesting because it has no windows!!!


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 19, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Awwww, you sound so sweet.



Thanks my cats think so too and thats all that matters afterall they as good as own the house that i pay for lol most days i definatly prefer animal company to most humans


----------



## Loralei (Dec 22, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> Yay another beekeeper  you wont shut me up now iv even got a t shirt to prove it bought for me by a friend i kept jokingly telling her that i wouldnt stop talking to her about beekeeping until she bought me that t-shirt not thinking she would ever take me seriously but after having a really bad week with my depression she bought it to try help cheer me up



Lol!! Here is a meme for us beeks


----------



## Relle (Dec 22, 2018)

Love this one too.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 22, 2018)

Relle said:


> Love this one too.


Ohhh.. I really like this one!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 25, 2018)

Plain and simple. Surely DH could build this!!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2018)

Yours or mine


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 25, 2018)

This one has grass for the roof and you don't have to mow it!


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2018)

I like that one and it would fit in the yard .


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 25, 2018)

Relle said:


> Yours or mine



No worries with this design ...


----------



## Misschief (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh, that is so ME!


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2018)

Just got a rolling of the eyes  from dh when I asked could he make this one. I think I could make this one, I can do wood.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 26, 2018)

Back to basics...


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 26, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> No worries with this design ...
> View attachment 34542



I do love this one !  But unfortunately it would be harder to make LOL


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Relle (Dec 29, 2018)

Compact and cute.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 29, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 30, 2018)

I love these little buildings!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 4, 2019)

The last two cute ones 






 that I have found:


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2019)

Not big, but cute.


----------

